# PedalForce Aeroblade Parts Bin Build



## magic (Dec 8, 2005)

Had most of the parts laying around, quite the mix: SRAM Force Crank, Ultegra derailleurs front and rear, DuraAce Shifters, S105 brakes with SwissStop Yellow pads, super old base bar, T2+ areo bars, no idea on the brake levers they've been attached to that base bar for ever, Flit wheels (will change the tires, I have a heavy duty training tire on the rear right now), KMC chain, SRAM cassette. I also have a couple pairs of clincher wheels for regular use (Campy Eurus and Ricthey Protocols).

Still dialing in the fit, once that is done will cut the steerer. Can not wait to get some serious ride time on it, planning to do Ironman Cozumel with it at the end of Nov. Very happy with the fit, finish and ride feel of the bike so far.










Here is what I did with my old Tri bike, which provided many of the parts for the AeroBlade.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Very impressive build. Good luck with the IM...this bike will help out a lot. Looks real cool.


----------

